# New Tablesaw: Ridgid R45161 at Home Depot



## djkest (Feb 18, 2010)

There's a new Table Saw at Home Depot. It's the Ridgid R45161. Try searching for it with google- nothing. No one has mentioned it on the internet. It's not on Home Depot's website. It's not on Ridgid's website.

What I can tell you is this. It looks like a new version of the R4516 that came and went 2 years ago, that did have some positive reviews. It's similar to offerings from Porter Cable (PCB220TS), Dewalt DW745, Bosch GTS1031, and Ryobi in the small, table-top mounted catagory. I can also say that they are selling it for $299.99, which is a decent deal. It should be able to do 24 or 25 inches rip capacity and accept up to 1/2" dado blades. It's direct drive and it doesn't come with any sort of stand.

I'm trying to decide to buy this or not. I have no space for a real table saw in my garage. It won't fit with both cars in the garage. I also can't get a bigger T/S into my basement either. (maximum 23" width). I really want the R4510 but I'm afraid it's just a little too big and too much $$ for me to swing right now. Maybe if it went on sale… I'm also considering the PDB220TS but when I checked it out at Lowes it seems like the table is REALLY small and the fence was loose. (perhaps not but together right or broken, it's a floor model).

Any thoughts?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

If you go for a benchtop saw, make sure it has standard miter slots. Anything else and you will be sorry.

There is a review of the PCB220TS here on LJ that is fairly positive. Before I got my Craftsman hybrid, 21833, that was the saw I was most inclined to go to for the money.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

If price is a determining factor, I'd pick a used full size stationary contractor saw over a new portable jobsite saw any day…they have a bunch of performance and reliability advantages. With the wings and fence removed, a standard full size saw is 20" wide x 27" deep,so should fit in your basement.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Table-Saws/EN/index.htm

Ridgid doesn't have the model that you are having questions about. I also looked at HD's website and it wasn't there either. Do you have any photos or other info?


----------



## djkest (Feb 18, 2010)

Ridgid doesn't have the model that you are having questions about. I also looked at HD's website and it wasn't there either. Do you have any photos or other info?

I thought I was pretty clear in my OP that there is no info about it on the internet yet- THAT's why I made the post. I do have a photo on my phone. I'm going back to HD to find out what I can about this new model. But apparently, it doesn't exist! I'm guessing it's brand new.


----------



## djkest (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm hoping these pictures come through on this post. If not, they can be found here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/116598699074192561032/Ridgid?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

looks like a nice bench top saw. I don't know anything specific about it.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I remember the R4516 being out a year or so ago, and noting that it looked nearly identical to the Craftsman 21828 made by Ryobi. I've heard next to nothing about it since then.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Ridgid makes pretty decent tools, so this saw would probably be fine - for a bench top style saw. If you plan to use a dado cutter (stacked, or wobble), you will want to make sure this saw will handle it. Many of the bench tops have arbors too short for dado cutters.


----------



## djkest (Feb 18, 2010)

So from the pictures I can verify the following:
15 amp motor, 5000 rpm no load speed, 24" right rip capacity, 7" left. 3.25" depth of cut @ 0 degrees. 55 lbs.

If it is nearly identical to the R4516, which is likely, it should also have the following capabilities:
5/8" arbor, accomidates 6" dado blade up to 3/4". Dual Locking Fence.

Can't find any info on external dimensions or table dimensions.

I'm making a spreadsheet comparing this to the DeWalt DW745 and Porter Cable PCB220TS. So far the Dado capability is best on the ridgid, which is nice.

Any opinions on the DeWalt DW745's rack-and-pinion fence? Seems like it might be a really nice feature to have.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I always wondered why I never heard more about that saw. I have looked at it on Sear's website many times. I think, just based on advertized claims and specifications, that this Craftsman saw, and the Ridgid clone, would be a comparable saws to the Porter Cable PCB 220TS. Similar table, fence, miter slots, dado capacity, motor, and price.

If I was shoping for a portable saw this Ridgid version would be high on my list. Especially if it can be had with Ridgd's lifetime warranty.


----------



## djkest (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay so check this out.

My e-mail:
Hello, I was at Home Depot last Thursday and I saw a Ridgid R45161 Table Saw for sale for $299.99. It looks like an updated version of the R4516 Table Saw. This saw is not listed on your website (www.ridgid.com) or Home Depot's website. There is no information about it on the internet. Do you have any data?

Reply from Ridgid:
They are the same saw, and attached is the only information available on-line. The number one on the end of R45161 would just be a manufacturing identifier. That model has been out for over two years now, so if it has not been added to the web site product listing by now, it most likely will not be.

Looks like the R4516 has generally positive reviews from those who used it. It can accept the widest dado blade of any of the tabletop saws this size. The table looks pretty small though, smaller than the Porter Cable PCB220TS. No official measurements are to be found.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I went into HD today looking for the new tool catalog and I saw this saw in a stack by all the christmas tool packs up front. Guys in the tool dept didn't know anything about it when i asked for a display model. Guys at the pro desk couldn't find it online so who knows whats truly going on with it. I too am looking for a TS and am leaning to Lowes PCB220 but its nice to know of another option (just don't think I want a benchtop model). Also right next to this ridgid saw I saw a new jigsaw head for the jobmax system that looked pretty neat (though I'm not running out to buy this system as long as HF continues to sell multi-tools for $20)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Any help here ?

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/item/8794/ridgid-r4516-portable-tablesaw

I'd also throw the Bosch 4100 into your consideration set. It tends to win, within that category.

Good luck !


----------



## djkest (Feb 18, 2010)

The Bosch is undoubtedly nice. However, it's also TWICE as much money and so really can't even be compared to the Ridgid R45161. If you are going to look at at $600 tablesaw, than the Ridgid R4510 portable saw becomes the basis for comparison, and it still clocks in at least $100 less.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Fair point.


----------



## Mikemac3 (Nov 25, 2011)

This model is now on sale at HD for 269 and online at 169.00 with free shipping. I just went in to iChat and had it price matched so I could walk away with it. Hopefully it's a decent saw…The online price has to be a mistake.


----------



## djkest (Feb 18, 2010)

I see the lower price online. I bought it today for $269. Wonder if they will match it? It says out of stock though… that was fast. I can't find the iChat. Nevermind, I'm starting up iChat now, we'll see how this is going to work. I really really want to get it for this price.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

It is sold out online already


----------



## Mikemac3 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dan, sorry the IChat was a typo, I was using my phone. I just went to the customer service desk at home depot and showed them the add on my phone.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

junk

unless all you do is rip up wood for "infill"……….

I've been to auctions where what looks like a "never" been used General Table saw, sold for less

in fact…………I've seen this ******************** sold at auctions and they had a hell of time getting 20 bucks for it


----------



## djkest (Feb 18, 2010)

Has great reviews, and it's the biggest table saw I can fit in my garage. So yeah, I guess your opinion is noted, but is not useful to me. Not everyone has a lot of space to work with, and it's better than my circular saw.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

all my tools

fit into the back of my truck


----------



## Cajunhobbyguy (Dec 26, 2011)

I bought this saw on Saturday at HD for $249. brought it home and so far looks really solid. Went thru the manual to see what it can do and for my purposes fits the bill.
My first TS and I can't wait to try it. I've been building furniture for my grand kids and making strait, even cuts with a circular saw has been a challenge. Good thing is that I have gotten really good with a circular saw.
I'll post after I use it a couple of time. 
It was a "special buy" at HD. Nobody in the store knew anything about it. But it's a Rigid.. I have a bunch of Rigid stuff from over the years. Always good, solid stuff. 
later,
cajun


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*CAJUN:*

Yea? So what's with this, as* you said above 16 DAYS AGO ("I'll post after I use it a couple of time.") *

*You did a Post on it 14 DAYS AGO! * ...... asking for some info or whatever. I've owned this saw for 2 years now. So I added a *BIG Comment *on there complete with* Numerous Pictures and Tips *as to how I mounted it etc. It took me at least an Hour to get it all together. Trying to be of assistance to a fellow LJ'er.

*NO REPLY* from you so I sent you a PM telling you it was there. *NO REPLY!*

*If you "Newbies" are gonna do a Post …."WATCH IT"!! *

*Moron:* Why don't you take it easy! Just because YOU do it, doesn't mean the rest of the WORLD has to do it YOUR way! * This saw is not "JUNK"!! Ever use one? NO of course not*! By the way your *PhotoBucket account*, as I've told you in the past, that you use (for some Stupid Reason) as your* "Signature Line"* is still* WIDE OPEN *for anybody who wants to *click on it and have a look at ALL your Pictures. * i.e. Who's the* CHICK with the SHORT T-SHIRT??*

*EDIT:* Well the above was a wasted Effort! *Cajun came on here as a Member 16 Days ago and Left 14 days ago.*

*DAN:* Sorry My Man! Guess I got a little carried away, a LOT of guys are NOT watching their Posts! Why! Should I or anybody waste their time responding to Posts?

My Apologies. I'll throw in a couple of FREE pictures for you …..LOL….

As you can see it's Firmly Affixed to the old Craftsman Saw, Steel Base, but at the same time I can remove the saw itself if I want to take it somewhere in about 3 to 5 minutes. Give or Take an Hour ..LOL…

Regards: Rick


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Took down my link to photos and apologies about the short shirt on the woman……..it was a pic of the compressor behind her.

As a matter of fact, I have used that saw and it served its purpose to rip fillers at a job site. That said, ……run it all day every weekend, start ripping hard maple, birch, oak……..and it will gasp its last breath long before you do.


----------



## LarryMoeAndCurly (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you have a dado set-up for your Ridgid R4516? It looks like the same as my Craftsman 21828, and I'm trying to figure out what kind of dado would work best. Thanks for any help.


----------

